# Palmetto



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any updates ????


----------



## joekennedy (Oct 8, 2007)

How can I find out the results of the Metro and Palmeto trials?


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

I am sure someone will update tonight! Stay tuned!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

37 called back to the second series of the Open


----------



## Radford1 (May 6, 2005)

Any derby news?


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Radford1 said:


> Any derby news?



#39 Bluegoose's Passion For Jazz "Louie" Handled by Chris Ledford WON a very tough derby.

Sorry I didn't get the other placements.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

does anyone have open callbacks?


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Also, I think Bill Goldstein's dog, "Blue" got 3rd in the derby.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open to the 4th
3, 13, 27, 33, 34, 43, 48, 49, 53, 54, 73, 74, 78, 80.

Amateur to the 2nd. 
2, 3, 4, 7, 9, 10, 13, 16, 17, 18, 22, 23, 32, 33, 37, 39, 40, 42, 43, 44, 45, 47, 50, 52, 56, 57, 59, 61.


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Only partial results of the open.

Girlie 1st
Darla 3rd

Congrats Breck


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Qualifying placements:

1st - Cali - Jeff Bandel
2nd - Maggie - Jessie Kent
3rd - Lily - K. Hoffman
4th - ?? - George Fibelkorn sp?
RJ - Zeus - Jeff Poncelet
Jams: 
Girl - Mark Chase
?? - Bob Reckert
Lucy - AH
couple of others that escape the top of my head.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Anthony Heath said:


> Qualifying placements:
> 
> 1st - Cali - Jeff Bandel
> 
> 4th - ?? - George Fibelkorn sp?


Good showing by the Golden contingent.

Congratulations to Cali, Jeff and Melanie.

I am guessing 4th was Amanda so Congratulations Amanda and George.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Anyone have the full open placements and Am placements?


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Amateur
1st Chevy John Thomas
2nd Andrea Meisse (spelling?)
3rd Miss T Leo Plourde
4th Chevy Tommy Parrish
RJ Girlie Clint Joyner
Jams: 
Grady Chad Baker
Darla Breck Campbell
and a few more that I can't remember

I know that the 2nd place finish made Andrea's dog an AFC.

Congrats to everyone who won and placed and a big thanks to all of the people who worked so hard to put on a terrific trial. Thanks to the judges who donated their weekend and put on exceptional tests.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Mark, Congrats on Girl's Jam!!


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks A bunch! I also want to congradulate Jessie Kent for her 2nd in the Q with Maggie! Way to go Jessie!


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Congratulations to Jeff & Cali. Winning a 60 dog Q is quite an achievement!


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

anyone know the other placements in the open.

thanks for the update and congratulations to all who placed


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats to all!!! What a great weekend!! Breck has had a GREAT YEAR!!!!!


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

Congratulations to Mark Chase. His first Amateur and he finished.



Mark Chase said:


> Amateur
> 1st Chevy John Thomas
> 2nd Andrea Meisse (spelling?)
> 3rd Miss T Leo Plourde
> ...


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Cali and Jeff ran a wonderful trial in the Q. They were both on top of their game. A well deserved and well earned QAA title.


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

> Cali and Jeff ran a wonderful trial in the Q. They were both on top of their game. A well deserved and well earned QAA title.





> Congratulations to Mark Chase. His first Amateur and he finished.


How about you 2 quit patting each other on the back and get to work. Someone is paying you right. Goldens & Chocolates geez.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
hahahahahahahahahahahahaha------------ j/k 

Congrats on a great job by the both of you and Cali, Girl, and Grady.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

thunderdan said:


> anyone know the other placements in the open.
> 
> thanks for the update and congratulations to all who placed


Results are on EE


----------



## Jay Hinton (Feb 28, 2005)

Jeff and Mark, way to go boys! Congrats on that QAA, Jeff.


----------

